# PSE THunderbolt draw length adjustment



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Aaron Betzner said:


> I shoot a 08 thunderbolt with 29 inch draw but I'm 76 inches finger to finger so I'm looking to adjust. What is the proper way to raise my draw length. There is a post on the cam that has a "+" would this be correct to use for extending it?


I take it being a 2008 model it is a ThunderBolt X?? Should be the NRG X one cam, Yes if you put the string on the "+" peg you will gain around 1/4" to 3/8", but your nocking point will change that much also, Thats not enough for you anyways, I would suggest contacting *Bradleyp* here at AT and getting a 30" module for the bow, he should have one


----------

